# Mega huge boobs are NOT attractive at all.



## Frozen Fishsticks (Apr 8, 2020)

A K cup is the limit of attractiveness(especially in animations or hentai). I've seen a lot of hentai depicting women with ENORMOUS boobs, sometimes even bigger than their body. THAT is unattractive and sometimes ugly.
Edit1: Also, if it is covered with a bra/clothes, it is better than before but still bad
Edit2: People seem to believe I am talking about ONLY animations and hentai, when I am also talking about irl people enlarging their breasts/ass to absurd scales.
Edit3: I admit I don't know a lot about bust measurements and I know k cup is already huge in itself, but even then k cup is natural and I don't wanna hate on that. That's why I didn't say e.g: "d cup is the limit". This post is for people that do implants and stuff like that
Edit4: You are on r/unpopularopinion , so stop saying things like "you're opinion doesn't matter..." It's dumb, get off this sub or deal with it


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 8, 2020)

This isn't even a funny copypasta. I honestly expected to a see a 1 for you post count.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Apr 8, 2020)

a waste of a thread


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 8, 2020)

An opinion like this isn’t worth a thread. How much is there to really discuss? If you want, you can post it on the bad plastic surgery thread and show some examples.


----------



## Tetra (Apr 8, 2020)

*good thread OP.*


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 8, 2020)

Tetra said:


> View attachment 1221058View attachment 1221059
> 
> *good thread OP.*




*snickers*

I know the insecure person this is for.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 8, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> An opinion like this isn’t worth a thread. How much is there to really discuss? If you want, you can post it on the bad plastic surgery thread and show some examples.



I thought you were banned?


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 8, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I thought you were banned?


It was only a week.


----------



## Captain Communism (Apr 8, 2020)

What about mega huge butts then...

Please answer Thawed Fishdicks.


----------



## obliviousbeard (Apr 8, 2020)

OP confirmed for homophile and/or pederast.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 8, 2020)

Maybe the lower limit.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Apr 8, 2020)

@jenffer a jay


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Apr 8, 2020)

OP likes trannies.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 8, 2020)

Flat is justice. OP gets it.


----------



## Night Terror (Apr 8, 2020)

Great thread.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Apr 8, 2020)

This is a terrible and incorrect opinion. Please find the nearest gun and blow your brains out with it.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Apr 8, 2020)

Next time post a link.








						Mega huge boobs are NOT attractive at all.
					

A K cup is the limit of attractiveness(especially in animations or hentai). I've seen a lot of hentai depicting women with ENORMOUS boobs,...




					old.reddit.com
				



http://archive.md/RXQmfOr better yet, don't go to reddit. Or best, stay at reddit.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 8, 2020)

Yes they are.


----------



## DecimatedFerret (Apr 8, 2020)

lol nigga u gay


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 8, 2020)

You all should love your female partner from her personality, not tit sizes.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm gonna say the n word


----------



## WarJams (Apr 8, 2020)

I got this new anime plot...


----------



## Arm_of_the_Lord (Apr 8, 2020)

All breasts sizes are attractive.


----------



## Overly Serious (Apr 8, 2020)

I don't know what the weird inside-joke going on here is, but I clicked on this thread hoping to see examples of what the OP despised. And so far I'm very disappointed.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 8, 2020)

All in the world know the beauty of the beautiful, and in doing this they have (the idea of) what ugliness is; they all know the skill of the skillful, and in doing this they have (the idea of) what the want of skill is.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 8, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> I don't know what the weird inside-joke going on here is, but I clicked on this thread hoping to see examples of what the OP despised. And so far I'm very disappointed.




You don't want to know. It's stupid.


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 8, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You all should love your female partner from her personality, not tit sizes.


Generally speaking, the larger the breast size, the weaker(as in non-existent) the personality.


----------



## J A N D E K (Apr 8, 2020)

OP is a huge boob


----------



## Overly Serious (Apr 8, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You don't want to know. It's stupid.



Well, I find the title of the thread provoking, anyway. So here:


Spoiler











*I refute it thus!*


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 8, 2020)

I have no further contributions to this thread.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 8, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> Well, I find the title of the thread provoking, anyway. So here:





You so silly. *snickers*


----------



## J A N D E K (Apr 8, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> Well, I find the title of the thread provoking, anyway. So here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God bless that weak button


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Apr 8, 2020)

The title says it all.
There's nothing you can say to convince me that a woman isn't imagining being fucked by her dad when she says "daddy!" during sex.
Like, what the heck is wrong with you?
Why do you want to fuck your dad?
And if you actually don't want to fuck your dad, then why the fuck are you even screaming "daddy!".
Anyhoo, shit makes no sense to me and it's gross as fuck.


----------



## Overly Serious (Apr 8, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> Generally speaking, the larger the breast size, the weaker(as in non-existent) the personality.



This is a fallacy. You're just noticing it less.


Also, whatever is going on here I suspect it's dumb, so I'm just going to post pictures of beautiful women with huge breasts.



Spoiler











Arm_of_the_Lord said:


> All breasts sizes are attractive.



Agreed. At least on women.


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 8, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> This is a fallacy. You're just noticing it less.


Nope.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 8, 2020)

This is about a guy with a girl who's flatchested and insecure with her body and needs affirmation when a curvy girl gets attention (the curvey girl is linked to another guy, not him)

This thread...sigh.









						Disney's Frozen "Let It Go" Sequence Performed by Idina Menzel
					

Frozen is now available to own on Blu-ray & Digital HD. In this clip from Disney's "Frozen," Elsa, whose secret powers have just been revealed, flees Arendel...




					youtu.be


----------



## Overly Serious (Apr 8, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> Nope.



I see your argument and I raise it two:


Spoiler


----------



## Overly Serious (Apr 8, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> This is about a guy with a girl who's flatchested and insecure with her body and needs affirmation when a curvy girl gets attention (the curvey girl is linked to another guy, not him)



Well that's a shame. Not my intent to make anyone insecure about having smaller breasts. Guys don't look at Kiera Knightly or Karen Gillian or Natalie Portman and think "oh, if only she had a huge pair of breasts she might be attractive".

If only more women understood that deep down, all a guy really wants is a woman who is supportive and relaxing to be around. The below is most guys ideal woman and her breast size is irrelevant. It's about the personality and acceptance.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 8, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> Well that's a shame. Not my intent to make anyone insecure about having smaller breasts. Guys don't look at Kiera Knightly or Karen Gillian or Natalie Portman and think "oh, if only she had a huge pair of breasts she might be attractive".
> 
> If only more women understood that deep down, all a guy really wants is a woman who is supportive and relaxing to be around. The below is most guys ideal woman and her breast size is irrelevant. It's about the personality and acceptance.
> 
> View attachment 1221221




The boobs have to fit the lady.  My mom had huge knockers all her life and then came down with stage 4 breast cancer and got them cut off.

Refused the reconstructive surgery cause they weighed heavily on her back. She doesn't miss them. At all.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Apr 8, 2020)

Finally someone says it. Perky C cups best size .


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Apr 8, 2020)

OP would be a-okay with hentai dudes with hyper dongs I imagine.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 8, 2020)

Counterpoint




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Apr 8, 2020)

More n' a handful's a waste.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 8, 2020)

This is a stupid thread.


----------



## Lilly Philly Burnelli (Apr 8, 2020)

Counterpoint


----------



## Constellationzero (Apr 8, 2020)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> View attachment 1221196
> 
> I have no further contributions to this thread.


 

I'll see your Booby and raise you this:


----------



## MrTroll (Apr 8, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> The boobs have to fit the lady.  My mom had huge knockers all her life and then came down with stage 4 breast cancer and got them cut off.
> 
> Refused the reconstructive surgery cause they weighed heavily on her back. She doesn't miss them. At all.



See, I keep trying to tell people that cancer can be a good thing and they keep getting offended and talking about their dead grandma or whoever. I'm glad someone else gets it.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 8, 2020)

MrTroll said:


> See, I keep trying to tell people that cancer can be a good thing and they keep getting offended and talking about their dead grandma or whoever. I'm glad someone else gets it.




Cancer isn't a good thing.  It's tantamount to having your breasts trying to kill you.


----------



## Tetra (Apr 8, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Cancer isn't a good thing.  It's tantamount to having your breasts trying to kill you.



others breasts have been trying to kill me my entire life, that's why i'm a #flatlivesmatter activist.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks for the thread, OP


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 8, 2020)

Tetra said:


> others breasts have been trying to kill me my entire life, that's why i'm a #flatlivesmatter activist.











						Curb Your Enthusiasm - Big tits is distracting during musical rehearsal
					

The signer has very big breasts and Larry feels that it's a distraction to the show. Curb Your Enthusiasm, Season 9 Episode 10.




					youtu.be


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 8, 2020)

Natural is best, big or small, I say. I care more about the woman than her bust.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Apr 8, 2020)

The Un-Clit said:


> More n' a handful's a waste.


Glad I got big hands then.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 8, 2020)

Constellationzero said:


> I'll see your Booby and raise you this:
> View attachment 1221392




Are those....penguins tattooed on her titties?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Apr 8, 2020)

Well, turns out you CAN have too much of a good thing:


Spoiler: Bewbs


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 8, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Well, turns out you CAN have too much of a good thing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bewbs
> ...




And her name's Vicki Little....

#Ironic


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 8, 2020)

I hate to double post but think of all the lives she'd saved being on the titanic.

It would have never sunk.


----------



## dopy (Apr 8, 2020)

1/5 stars would not read thread again


----------



## Pee Cola (Apr 9, 2020)

Captain Communism said:


> What about mega huge butts then...


*
Sir Mix-A-Lot wants to know your location*


----------



## JektheDumbass (Apr 9, 2020)

Planet sized boobs are enough.  I want to live on boob planet.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Apr 9, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You all should love your female partner from her personality, not tit sizes.


Why not both?
Anyway, I`ll repeat myself: if you don`t like huge tits that your girl can smother you with, you`re 100% a faggot.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 9, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I hate to double post but think of all the lives she'd saved being on the titanic.
> 
> It would have never sunk.





Spoiler


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 9, 2020)

The ugly truth is that you would still look. Even if you're not into huge tits but we were at a bar where I looked over your should and said "that's some mega huge boobs"[not on a ham planet] you, if you are a man and straight, would absolutely look.
You might argue that you only looked because of the freak show factor, but if I asked you if you wanted to see a videotape of bigfoot jerking off I wouldn't be certain that you would want to even though it would be a legendary freak show involving a legendary cryptid. It could be fake, maybe it's a guy in a bigfoot costume jacking it or maybe I'm just messing with you and there's nothing. But I could have been messing with you when I said that there were mega huge boobs behind you at the bar, but still...


Spoiler










disclaimer: I'm not into mega huge boobs and none of the people I know are either, but I have noticed that the decision to look is almost a reflex that doesn't require any conscious thought. Doesn't matter what we like, huge tits turn heads.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 10, 2020)

C or B cups are the ideal, I think. Too big and they look undignified, much like how the ancient Hellene felt about big dicks. Too small, and there is nothing feminine to enjoy in the shape, nor a good amount to play with.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Apr 10, 2020)

Above DD and they look like shit out of a bra. Even D/DD probably looks like crap out of a bra if their old enough to drink.

Unless their a troon and just grew that shit with hormones. Cruel reality.


----------

